# Atlanta Hawks Trade Rumors



## ATLien

Would be interesting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/432620359733751808


----------



## BlakeJesus

I mean, for what though?


----------



## Luke

BlakeJesus said:


> I mean, for what though?


I was about to say this.


----------



## Bogg

I'm hoping it's Green and other pieces for Horford. More likely is probably Louis Williams and Elton Brand (who is ultimately routed to a third team that could use him or simply bought out) as salary ballast plus a pick or two.


----------



## Luke

Yeah, we're not giving up Horford for Jeff Green or any member of the Celtics.


----------



## ATLien

Same guy also tweeted that Demarre Carroll would have to be in the deal. I don't know, I guess Green is better than Carroll, but he's also making $9M next year and Carroll is making $2M.

http://www.basketball-reference.com...m=0&p1=carrode01&y1=2014&p2=greenje02&y2=2014


----------



## BlakeJesus

That would be very disappointing to see Horford moved for a guy like Jeff Green.


----------



## Bogg

Luke said:


> Yeah, we're not giving up Horford for Jeff Green or any member of the Celtics.


Boston has tons of picks. They _could_ get Horford, they just won't pay what it'd take. Which is why I said it's probably two expendable players and pick, or something like that.


----------



## ATLien

Wouldn't be surprised if Hawks are mentioned in more rumors. Might as well make this the trading rumors thread. Ideal trading partner with players on tradeable contracts.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Hey, if it's Grondo, a #1, and filler I'm happy.

EDIT: Honestly though, Jeff Green would be fine in Atnalta. He's a terrible primary scorer, but with Teague and Millsap taking the scoring load Green's fine as the other guy. Next year with Horford there he's probably even better as a swing forward.


----------



## BlakeJesus

ATLien said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Hawks are mentioned in more rumors. Might as well make this the trading rumors thread. Ideal trading partner with players on tradeable contracts.


Good idea, changed the title.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Still not hearing a lot of buzz, outside of the Jeff Green rumors.

Though the injured rookie Nogueria left to go back to his Spain team, and apparently that was his decision and not the teams (even if there is no indication the team is upset with the choice).


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> Still not hearing a lot of buzz, outside of the Jeff Green rumors.
> 
> Though the injured rookie Nogueria left to go back to his Spain team, and apparently that was his decision and not the teams (even if there is no indication the team is upset with the choice).


There was some buzz about Teague in New York, but I think that's dying down some. I doubt we make a move, but it would be nice to see something.

Meanwhile, we are just free falling down the standings. Have lost 6 in a row. Right now, we're only 4 games ahead of Cleveland. This continues, we could pick in the top ten.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I would not be upset if the Hawks fell to a Top 10 pick, it would probably be good for the franchise long term. The team showed potential when they had talent on the floor, I think that's a great sign in terms of the new coach.


----------



## BlakeJesus

> Acquired F Antawn Jamison from the Los Angeles Clippers for the rights to G Cenk Akyol.





> Waiverd F Antawn Jamison. Recalled F Jared Cunningham from Bakersfield of the NBA Development League.


Hawks activity at the deadline.


----------

